# Consistently hitting high at 10 yards



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry. Thought my sig was enabled from the app. 

G5 Quest Torrent (13) 60/30. Package accessories.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Post a pic drawn back that clearly shows knocking point and arrow position from the knocking point to the rest. Also one choose enough to slow peep sight or eye position in relativity to the above.


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

Will do. Won't be right away but I'll get them after the game. Thanks for the fast response.


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

Above pics would help. 

Also.. is this a new to you bow? Have you made ANY changes recently?


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

It is new. Was shooting well before I left the store at the same distance. That's why I was so blown away today that it was so off.


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

Did the shop tie your peep in tightly? Are the pins tightened down?


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

Brendon_t said:


> Did the shop tie your peep in tightly? Are the pins tightened down?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

How long have you been archery shooting?


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

This is my first bow. Shot a bit about a decade ago but this is my first since. I would love to chalk it up to inexperience but I haven't had this problem until just today.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

jafrance said:


> This is my first bow. Shot a bit about a decade ago but this is my first since. I would love to chalk it up to inexperience but I haven't had this problem until just today.


Knowing this is your first, as much as it maybe hard to understand or admit, it sounds that it's a form/consistency issue. I've been there and done it-lowered my head position, leaned in more one day and not as much the next, etc. If everything is tight like peep, sight, rest.... start watching what you're doing first.


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

Fair enough. I won't count it out just yet. I'll still get pics posted this evening and let you guys pick them apart.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Since you're starting back into archery after a decade off, sounds like it's most likely related to not having a very solid anchor yet and perhaps dipping your head into the string (form issues). Try to stand as straight as possible, keep your head erect and bring the string of the bow to your face and not your face to the string. Also, find a spot on your face that you can anchor into over and over again consistently and shoot for a while to see if things improve. 

Welcome back to the sport and report back in a week or so.


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

montigre said:


> Since you're starting back into archery after a decade off, sounds like it's most likely related to not having a very solid anchor yet and perhaps dipping your head into the string (form issues). Try to stand as straight as possible, keep your head erect and bring the string of the bow to your face and not your face to the string. Also, find a spot on your face that you can anchor into over and over again consistently and shoot for a while to see if things improve.
> 
> Welcome back to the sport and report back in a week or so.


good advice here listen to her!!


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

Bowthrow said:


> Post a pic drawn back that clearly shows knocking point and arrow position from the knocking point to the rest. Also one choose enough to slow peep sight or eye position in relativity to the above.


Based on my interpretation of your request and the difficulty of actually getting the pictures, I present the following:


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

montigre said:


> Since you're starting back into archery after a decade off, sounds like it's most likely related to not having a very solid anchor yet and perhaps dipping your head into the string (form issues). Try to stand as straight as possible, keep your head erect and bring the string of the bow to your face and not your face to the string. Also, find a spot on your face that you can anchor into over and over again consistently and shoot for a while to see if things improve.
> 
> Welcome back to the sport and report back in a week or so.


I followed the advise given above and while bringing the string to my face instead if the other way around felt better, it resulted in the same shot placement. Hopefully the above post with pictures sheds some light on what may be needed next.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

You said the pin couldn't go any higher in the housing. Can the entire housing not be moved up? It looks like it is mid range in the pics.


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

tmorelli said:


> You said the pin couldn't go any higher in the housing. Can the entire housing not be moved up? It looks like it is mid range in the pics.


I moved it back down to where it was for the sake of the pictures.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

looks like a peep issue, and dl issue come to anchor dig the knuckles in the jaw , remember the spot do it again w/ eyes closed without moving the head.... open your eyes ill bet the peep is off...dl looks long also but hard to tell with the pic get another one or holding level so we can see whats going on ...


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

also looks like a short bow but its hard to tell see if you can bring the string to the tip of the nose, you also have to much hand in the bow , lets work on one thing at a time


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

mike 66 said:


> looks like a peep issue, and dl issue come to anchor dig the knuckles in the jaw , remember the spot do it again w/ eyes closed without moving the head.... open your eyes ill bet the peep is low...dl looks long also but hard to tell with the pic get another one or holding level so we can see whats going on ...


I concur. Unless it's a weird angle the peep is much too low. Do as posted above, close your eyes, draw and bring the string to touch the tip of your nose. If the draw length is correct then when the string touches your nose it should be at full draw. Open your eyes and see where the peep is.


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

mike 66 said:


> also looks like a short bow but its hard to tell see if you can bring the string to the tip of the nose, you also have to much hand in the bow , lets work on one thing at a time


31" ata


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

mike 66 said:


> looks like a peep issue, and dl issue come to anchor dig the knuckles in the jaw , remember the spot do it again w/ eyes closed without moving the head.... open your eyes ill bet the peep is off...dl looks long also but hard to tell with the pic get another one or holding level so we can see whats going on ...


If you can explain the picture you are looking for, I will happily get it taken and posted.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

work on the sight issue first.. then take a side pic close up of face so we can see the whole face peep , hand . while holding the bow level should be fine .then we can see the dl .. that should do it .. if its way off which im thinking it is you may have to adjust the peep again. try to get your nose on the string. while keeping the hear square , straight , by bringing the string to you


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry to late to edit, should read while keeping the head square straight......sorry


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

So once I read that my DL looked long, it started to make sense. I watched an anchor point video and tried to follow the string on the nose rule. I have to bring the whole bow closer to me to even start to make this happen...even after shortening the DL by an inch.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: sounds like you are on the way, how was the peep?


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

Quite high. 
It's odd though. When I measure dl, I measure right at 29.5" but I've got the bow set at 29" now and I still have to bring the whole now closer to me to achieve nose contact. I'm guessing another 1.5" at least.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you might not get contact with a short a.to a bow........pics are hard to load on here when you get some time post some the way i told ya, and one showing you from head to toe will do it remember...DL PERFECT. PEEP PERFECT.....YOUR WELCOME............


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

BE VERY CAREFUL moving the peep wax the heck outta the string xxx heavy.. it if you must move it ..it should be pressed to do it right...so it dont damage the string


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't move it the way it's tied in. I'll probably take it back into the shop to get the remainder of the adjustments done. That way, if something goes awry, I'm not held liable.


----------



## jasbayne (Jan 19, 2014)

Bowthrow said:


> I concur. Unless it's a weird angle the peep is much too low. Do as posted above, close your eyes, draw and bring the string to touch the tip of your nose. If the draw length is correct then when the string touches your nose it should be at full draw. Open your eyes and see where the peep is.


If he raises the peep, will that not raise the shot? Seems to me the peep is too high.....but like the blind draw advice.


----------



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of updates. I took the bow back into the shop to have it properly setup. They put the DL back to 30 and we went from there. The peep was too high (apart from being tied in improperly) and I was told that it wasn't vertically level. Either way, it is shooting very accurate now after some anchor adjustments that I am still working on solidifying. 

Thanks for everyone's help. That's why I love this site.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

jasbayne said:


> If he raises the peep, will that not raise the shot? Seems to me the peep is too high.....but like the blind draw advice.


Yes, posted wrong direction, my bad.


----------

